# Sergeants



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sun, 25 Feb 2001 21:44:19 -0700*
Either that or the reincarnation of Sgt Rock from Easy Company. I even 
remember the original GI Joe comic books Dell when our somewhat modest 
hero was winning the Korean War. In one of the monthly editions, his 
platoon was back in rest and played baseball against the Canadians. the 
Yanks lost their national game . But then they played what I seem to 
remember as something like broomaloo aPPCLI only? game of outdoor 
floor hockey. Us Canuks lost the Canadian classic game to the US Army 
and then we both beat up the nasty commie gooks yes, I know it‘s not pc 
to call them that today.
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: F. A.
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Sunday, February 25, 2001 8:04 PM
  Subject: Re: Questions
  Ian,
          Perhaps you can refresh my memory, you mean that "Sgt" Rascal 
was a cadet all along? Sigh... bad form.
  Francois

  Ian Edwards wrote:
     Yes, I think we had pretty well deduced that Sgt. Rascal was a 
cadet in the cadet corps of the Royal Montreal Regiment sorry to say 
Rhett. Gawd, don‘t tell me we really miss him now?
      ----- Original Message -----
      From: Jean-Francois Menicucci
      To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
      Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 1:03 AM
      Subject: Re: Questions
       You know what, I think he‘s doing a research for his psychology 
class and we are the victims, lil lab rats of it,
       what is the sense of a """""""""college student"""""""""" to do 
that kind of things ?
      Of course is that person has sense at all, but we have to excuse 
his grammar, if we all remember
      Sgt Raskal, in theory he was from Montreal, and now that Burgess, 
he‘s attending "La Cit=E9 Coll=E9giale"
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Either that or the reincarnation of Sgt 
Rock from
Easy Company. I even remember the original GI Joe comic books Dell 
when our
somewhat modest hero was winning the Korean War. In one of the monthly 
editions,
his platoon was back in rest and played baseball against the Canadians. 
the
Yanks lost their national game . But then they played what I seem to 
remember as
something like broomaloo aPPCLI only? game of outdoor floor hockey. 
Us
Canuks lost the Canadian classic game to the US Army and then we both 
beat up
the nasty commie gooks yes, I know it‘s not pc to call them that
today.
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  F.
  A. 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Sunday, February 25, 2001 
8:04
  PM
  Subject: Re: Questions
  Ian,
   Perhaps you can refresh 
my
  memory, you mean that "Sgt" Rascal was a cadet all along? Sigh... bad 
form.
  Francois 
  Ian Edwards wrote:
  Yes, I think we
    had pretty well deduced that Sgt. Rascal was a cadet in the cadet 
corps of
    the Royal Montreal Regiment sorry to say Rhett. Gawd, don‘t tell 
me we
    really miss him now?

      ----- Original Message -----
      From:
      Jean-Francois Menicucci
      To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
      Sent: Saturday, February 
24, 2001
      1:03 AM
      Subject: Re: 
QuestionsYou
      know what, I think he‘s doing a research for his psychology class 
and we
      are the victims, lil lab rats of it, what is the sense 
of a
      """""""""college student"""""""""" to do that kind of things ? 
Of
      course is that person has sense at all, but we have to excuse his 
grammar,
      if we all remember Sgt Raskal, in theory he was from Montreal, 
and now
      that Burgess, he‘s attending "La Cit=E9
Coll=E9giale"
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

